# Nib sizes



## Darkshier (Apr 9, 2015)

I know this is probably a silly question but here it is anyway. PSI has the Olympian's nib as #6 is this meaning that it is a 6mm nib?


----------



## edstreet (Apr 9, 2015)

#5 nibs: length: 2.5cm  /shoulder width: 7mm  /base width: 5mm  /fits a 5mm feed

#5.5 nibs: length: 2.6cm  /shoulder width: 7mm  /base width: 5mm  /fits a 5mm feed

#35 nibs (also known as #6): length: 3.5cm  /shoulder width: 9mm  /base width: 6.3mm  /fits a 6.3mm feed

#8 nibs: length: 2.7cm  /shoulder width: 8mm  /base width: 6mm  /fits a 6.3mm feed


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 9, 2015)

edstreet said:


> #5 nibs: length: 2.5cm  /shoulder width: 7mm  /base width: 5mm  /fits a 5mm feed
> 
> #5.5 nibs: length: 2.6cm  /shoulder width: 7mm  /base width: 5mm  /fits a 5mm feed
> 
> ...



Really! A #8 is actually smaller in all dimensions than a #6? That's odd!

I've always believed that numbered nibs can vary a great deal from one manufacturer to another. I've had problems replacing one 6 with a 6 from a different manufacturer. It would be nice if there were standards but at this time I don't think there are.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 9, 2015)

Don't know about nibs but really like your logo.


----------



## edstreet (Apr 10, 2015)

doh. wrong thread.


----------



## Chromey (Apr 19, 2015)

Is there a list somewhere of which size nibs are on common kit pens?

"wag more, bark less"


----------

